# My cat is pulling MY hair out...



## Wayytooblonde (Jan 27, 2010)

Alright, I know that this may sound really funny to some of you, and it is.. but I have a pretty serious problem with my precious Muffy. Whenever she walks behind me or sits behind me on the couch, she starts yanking my hair out, clumps at a time. It doesn't matter if I am awake or asleep, she wants my hair. Does anyone know why she has suddenly started displaying this weird behavior? I need help!!

Ashley


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Is she just playing with it or pulling it out with her teeth? One of my cats liked to "wash' my hair, but I've never had an experience like yours!


----------



## NosyKitty (Feb 3, 2010)

hehe cute mental image. Maybe she needs some fiber, and thinks your hair will do the same job as grass? Or maybe she just thinks you need a hair cut lol.


----------



## Wayytooblonde (Jan 27, 2010)

She is actually putting her teeth at the roots of my hair and pulling it out. She gets plenty of fiber hehe.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

It sounds like she wants to groom you. :wink My Squirrely-Jo will lick hair if it has gel or hairspray in it. My hair, visitors' hair, she thinks it all needs to be clean and natural, so she grooms it. Not too much you can do about it, other than deny her access to your hair. :lol:


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

She clearly thinks you're Wayytooblonde.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Miu has a problem with hair too especially wet hair. However, she only does it when I have her in my arms or she happens to walk up on the back of a sofa as I'm seated. I just stop and distract her and everything's hunky dory from there. She doesn't go crazy and insist on getting my hair back.


----------



## Wayytooblonde (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone. The problem isn't that she is grooming me, all my cats do that periodically (I love it). It is that she is yanking my hair out in clumps and i try and distract her but she won't leave it alone. She comes back again and again and just pulls (no licking at all, just grabbing my hair with her teeth and pulling it out :? It's very strange.


----------



## NosyKitty (Feb 3, 2010)

So is she trying to eat the hair, or just pull it and then spit it out?


----------



## Chrysalis (Oct 10, 2009)

Have you recently changed your shampoo or conditioner? Is this a new development or has she always been interested in hair?


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh sorry yeah, Miu has that same problem. She'll take it by her teeth and start pulling and chewing on it. When I pull her away, she's still holding onto the hair with her teeth and paws. I have to literally pry her away from it.

Guess you're just going to have to be diligent in denying her hair access. But yeah, smell is important so Chrysalis is right about the possibly that she's smelling a new shampoo/conditioner.


----------



## Wayytooblonde (Jan 27, 2010)

I have changed my shampoo a couple times and she does it no matter which shampoo i use. Muffy doesn't spit it out, she wants to eat it (which of course I don't let her). This is a new development, like within the last couple weeks at most. I try and move her away, distract her in case she is trying to play, I play. I have tried, but she keeps going back. Why would she want to eat my hair?


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay, you jinxed me.

I swear, the morning after I read this post Mak headbutted me awake (as usual) and when that failed he _bit my hair!_ He has NEVER done that before! And just today he did it again.

*You passed along the curse!*


----------

